# The Location of the Concluding Doxology Romans



## Pantocrator (May 30, 2015)

"There is one who is able to set your feet firmly in the path of that gospel which I preach, when I herald Jesus Christ; a gospel which reveals the mystery, hidden from us through countless ages, but now made plain, through what the prophets have written, and published, at the eternal God's command, to all the nations, so as to win the homage of their faith. To him, to God who alone is wise, glory be given from age to age, through Jesus Christ, Amen." -- Romans 16:25-27 (Knox)

The above doxology (traditionally at the end of the book of Romans) occurs in three different places in the manuscript tradition. The majority of Greek manuscripts put it at the end of chapter fourteen, the oldest manuscript of Paul's letters (Papyrus 46) puts it at the end of chapter fifteen, and most ancient versions (along with Codex Sinaiticus and Codex Vaticanus) place it at the end of chapter sixteen.

This is one place where the Textus Receptus and the Critical Text agree against the Majority Text.

Where do you believe that the doxology should be located?


----------

